# yamaha pro hauler atv---anyone have any experience with one of these things?



## Bocefus78 (Jan 11, 2012)

Here is one of 2 available near me. Anyone know anything about these things? Common issues? Parts availability? Itll just be a wood hauler. No trail riding or anything? 

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/rvs/2762876448.html


----------



## 08brute (Jan 11, 2012)

I havent seen one of those before. I would see what engine was used or what platform of ATV it was based off. At least then you would know you could find parts. For example...if it used a Yamaha MOTO-4 platform then most parts from that would fit the pro-hauler. If it is a late 80's machine as i suspect, they were pretty durable. Most were simple air cooled, single cylinder motors with manual transmissions. This simple design didnt leave much to go wrong. Keep the fluids full and fresh and you are OK. On the trail this would be a rough ride. Newer ATV's have independent long travel suspension and CVT transmissions for trail ease.

My opinion is that is a little high for a late 80's ATV (If it is that old). I just bought a "farm beater" atv last summer. It is a early 90's 4X4 Yamaha Timberwolf 250. Runs and looks good. I paid $600. I am wondering if this guy is having you pay extra because it is "rare". 

I would suggest an ATV with a trailer (Usually can be had for $100 - $500) as an ATV suspension can only handle so much.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Jan 11, 2012)

its a 230cc motor. I dont know what others used that motor...I know its shaft driven and has a rear locker..Im normally a honda guy.... it was only made one year (89). the other one is priced better.....asking 1200. NADA has em at 950 in GOOD condition.


----------



## lukem (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree...atv with a trailer would be a cheaper and more capable option.  I doubt that bed would hold much weight.  Price sounds very steep....probably paying a premium for the novelty/rareness of it.

If you want a serious wood-getting machine I would opt for a 4x4...the difference is night and day.


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 11, 2012)

Ya, 4x4 is the way to go if you want to do any hauling in wet or snow conditions. If you can do all your hauling when things are dry and no snow, it would probably work fine. You can opt for a pair of chains for the rear wheels if things get a little slippery. It would haul some wood for ya, but I think you would be much happier with 4 wheel drive. Just be sure you don't get one you get stuck having to put some money in. (rode hard) Tuff to beat a Honda or a Polaris. I need to find me a wood hauler sooner or later. I want something like this so I can bring the wife or one of the kids along. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2008...tle-/160714633174?pt=ATVs&hash=item256b56afd6

and a trailer would be nice!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATV-Offroad...own-/190116839788?vxp=mtr&hash=item2c43d8c16c


----------



## bluedogz (Jan 11, 2012)

Yamaha keeps parts in line for 20 years, then depletes NOS and does not replace.  So, parts may be an adventure to come by.

^
|
|
|

Stuff old bikers know.

Also concur with other opinions above... maybe not the best wood hauler, and $1950 is... steep.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 11, 2012)

Pass . . . go with an ATV and trailer . . . preferably with 4WD . . . you would be better off as an ATV could be more of a multi-function toy/tool . . . price for a "rare" item is a bit on the steep side . . . besides "rare" is often another word for "expensive parts."


----------



## rwhite (Jan 12, 2012)

Never even heard of one of these. I have used a 6 wheeled polaris that is similar and I liked it very much but it was 4x4.

Just did some googlin and it looks like they were the precursor to UTV's. I had never even heard of one of these. Anyhow it seems that they want a premium price. Don't think it will be a bad deal if you can get that price in 1/2.


----------



## bluedogz (Jan 12, 2012)

Some good basic info:

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outdoor/epic_atv/1989_prohauler_small.aspx


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 13, 2012)

I should also mention that something that is late 80s or early 90s vintage is not so much considered "rare" so much as one would consider it "out dated", "old" and very likely "used up."


----------

